

AngelList Gives Smaller Investors A Piece Of The Action - timjahn
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/19/angellist-now-gives-smaller-investors-a-piece-of-the-action-with-launch-of-angellist-invest/

======
ojbyrne
Smaller _accredited_ investors. I not entirely up to date on how the JOBS act
changed the definition of "accredited," but otherwise that seems like an
oxymoron.

~~~
dsl
The JOBS act did not change the definition of accredited at all (despite what
most people in the valley believe). It added a new "crowdfunding offer" that
allows individuals to invest 5% of their annual income if less than 100k, or
10% if over 100k up to a maximum of 100k. AFAIK that part is still tied up in
the SEC working on implementation details.

